# Noisy sleepers - any tips for living with grunting babies?!



## supertabby

My 8 week girl is such a noisy sleeper. She wriggles, grunts and groans. At the moment she wakes once in the night, so she spends the first part of the night sleeping in a crib in our room with hubby, while I sleep in a bed in her nursery by myself. Then I feed her and take her into the nursery for the rest of the night with me. She's much quieter during the first part of the night but does still grunt a bit, hubby can sleep through it but I can't. During the second half of the night she is sooo loud and makes noise every few minutes.

It's not wind, I think its too warm for swaddling at the moment and she can't be swaddled forever, I think she is just naturally noisy. I dont want to put her to sleep in a room by herself yet and besides in the occasions I've left her asleep in the morning for 15 mins while I go express etc, she is so loud she lights up all the sound indicators on the monitor!

Has anyone figured out how to cope with a noisy baby? Do you just get used to it? Do they grow out of it?

Also for parents of older babies, did you have the 4 month sleep regression? I'm wondering if noisy babies sleep lighter and maybe aren't as affected by changes to their deep/light cycles at 4 months? Probably wishful thinking!

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## LPF

Well the only way we can manage with our VERY noisy baby is to put him in his nursery, close his door and our bedroom door and turn the sound off the monitor.....and I still hear his noises periodically!! If he cries we would hear him straight away.

We are away and in the same room currently and I'm sleeping like 10 mins at a time.

Sadly we had a horrific 2 month long sleep regression but finally he sttn now.


----------



## captainj1

My boy was exactly the same and the only thing that stopped him grunting was swaddling. At the moment he is in a woombie. I wouldnt worry about swaddling for a bit longer, she is still learning how to work her digestive system hon.


----------



## fairypop

Yep, ours was the same, oohing and coohing and grunting for hours on end, we just rode through it and he stopped, I think this was at about 3 months, now he doesn't make a peep!!

x


----------



## beccybobeccy

How did we cope? 

We put her in the nursery @ 8 weeks. Honestly she was better off because I don't keep waking her to check she was okay and obviously I am sleeping so am feeling human again. 

It's just her dealing with wind and digesting her milk. All perfectly normal.


----------



## RB33

Hi Hun 
Our LO was exactly the same with the grunting at night (but he just grew out of it. I've heard it's something to do with the fact that they have immature digestive systems at that age. Our LO grew out of it by three months and I think your LO might too.


----------



## a_missy

Elsie did that about the same age, maybe a bit younger actually. she started grunting in her sleep like she was trying to do a poo haha it was weird but finally she just stopped doing it, it lasted maybe a couple of weeks. the HV said its often the baby just figuring out how everything works and practising using muscles. hopefully thats exactly what your LO is doing and therefore it wont last :thumbup:


----------

